# Cutaneous Lymphoma..anyone else have experience with this type?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ranger's diagnosis. 
Best of luck with his treatments.


----------



## whitney.fratello (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you! We will do everything we can for him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't think Jackie is on much but here is her thread about T cell lymphoma
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...vers/501666-t-cell-lymphoma-cosmos-story.html

I hope all goes well for Ranger.


----------



## JTucker (Dec 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Ranger has lymphoma. Our boy Tucker was diagnosed with mucocutaneous T cell lymphoma at age 7 in July 2018. He presented with what looked like gingivitis but turned out to be tumor cells in his gums. He lost the black pigmentation of his lips, nose and paw pads over the course of a few months. He had a great response to lomustine oral chemotherapy (dosed every 3-4 weeks, watching liver functions and blood counts, taking Denamarin and alpha lipoic acid for liver protection as well as prednisone). He did very well, had some tumor regression, gained back some of the black pigment, and had no apparent side effects. He completed chemo on December 14 but unfortunately died the next day with a second type of cancer, hemangiosarcoma. Best of luck to you and Ranger as you deal with the lymphoma diagnosis.


----------



## whitney.fratello (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you for sharing your story about Tucker. I am so sorry to hear about Tucker. I am glad to hear you got a few months with him. We start chemo next week and I am hoping for some extra time with him. Thank you again for sharing your story and your support.


----------



## fiatbao (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello! Unfortunately, the vet gave me and my buddy Chase some really terrible news today too. He has cutaneous epitheliotropic lymphoma. Getting this news feels kinda like someone just pulled out my lungs... All in all, I'm happy that my buddy is still here. He's laying next to me right now as I write this... I have an appointment scheduled with the oncologist on Friday, Feb 1st. Hopefully,​ we get some better news. Here's a picture of Chase today kinda confused why I came home early.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I hate cancer! I am so sorry for the loss of Tucker and for Ranger and Chase's diagnosis.


----------



## JTucker (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks so much for the kind words--so sorry to hear about Chase too--it is devastating news. Best wishes to Ranger and Chase, will be thinking about you and hoping for the best.


----------



## whitney.fratello (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear about Chase. Ranger has started chemo last week and our oncologist is hopeful we can clear it up and give us another year of quality of life. Praying for that! I hope Chase responds well to treatment too! He is a beautiful boy ❤


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

I share in the sadness! I haven’t been on the forum since Tex was a pup, but he now too has been diagnosed with the same at 9 years old. I had a lesion removed from his bottom gum and it tested positive for T cell lymphoma. He had no other signs/symptoms so we are somewhat positive, but vet will take a small needle sample from the lymph node to send for testing. I’ll provide what any helpful info I can and will keep up with the posts!
Good luck to all of us ?


----------

